# custom dash in 67 goat



## acegto (Oct 20, 2004)

i am in the process of rebuilding a 67. it was found in a field with little to use left in the car. i have the instrument panel but would like to install an aluminum? dash. does anyone know the best way to go about making a buck or if there is someone making an aftermarket dash setup? thanks.

acegto


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread started by Popkorn77 listing several *aftermarket websites*.


----------

